# Free: Police Exam Prep Guide



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I dug out an old MA Civil Service Police Exam Prep Guide from the Pat Rogers course I took. It's dated 2013, but the info and the test haven't changed that much. I have given up on MA, I have better chances buying $100 in lottery tickets than blowing it on the CS exam. If you're interested in taking the next exam, or want to improve your score send me a PM with a mailing address and I'll get it to you fo' free. It answers all the questions about the testing process, hiring preferences, and goes over the test pretty thoroughly.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You stuck with it far longer that I did. 

Go West.


----------

